# effects of adding coffee and other things in your water...



## RavenMochi (Jul 18, 2010)

First, if this thread is a repeat, I apoligize, forgive me almighty mods for my youthful ignorance...kiss-ass(I use "youthful" liberally here...)

Second, please none of that "there is no secret to killer buds, its what you get when you do everything right" bullshit, I know, not looking for one. Thats not the question, I say that because the vast majority of threads I've read about adding things (ie sugar, molasses) someone feels the need to say that. Please, if you feel the urge, just don't 

okay, I knew an old lady who was good with plants that use to mix coffee in her feeding water, and it was supposed to have the same type of effects you would expect from something like epsom salt, spurts of grow, vigor, ect.

Has anyone used this on weed, if so, how did it work? My concerns are that it will be like asprin, which is great for most plants, but bad for weed as it has a tendency of inducing the hermi gene.

And while I'm wasting space with a new thread, what other things have you used to help your plants, and here were talking at home type stuff, (like coffee, sugar, molasses, Kool-Aid) and what effects, good and bad did it have?


----------



## johnnycash (Jul 18, 2010)

I would advise against. Doesnt seem that it will have any positive effect.


----------



## kblck (Jul 21, 2010)

Coffe grounds are great to add acid and acetic bacteria in your soil. And molasses actually adds on weight to your flowering buds if given 2 weeks before harvest, so about the time that you start flushing.


----------



## RevRico (Jul 22, 2010)

I've actually been thinking about feeding one plant nothing but mountain dew during its flowering time. I haven't done it yet, I just think it would be weird, if it even kept the plant alive. With the sugars and carbs, (i know this will make me sound like a noob) something good is bound to happen. And its also carbonated, while I know CO2 is great for foliage and O2 preferred for roots, it may be worth a shot. If anyone has tried it, let me know, and if I ever do another soil grow, I will try it.


----------



## robdogg (Jul 23, 2010)

RevRico said:


> I've actually been thinking about feeding one plant nothing but mountain dew during its flowering time. I haven't done it yet, I just think it would be weird, if it even kept the plant alive. With the sugars and carbs, (i know this will make me sound like a noob) something good is bound to happen. And its also carbonated, while I know CO2 is great for foliage and O2 preferred for roots, it may be worth a shot. If anyone has tried it, let me know, and if I ever do another soil grow, I will try it.


 if you do that, make sure you let the mountain dew sit and go flat so it doesn eat away the roots


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Jul 26, 2010)

Googling "NPK coffee grounds" comes up with full lists of every imaginable substance you might put in a compost pile. Weed sites, gardening sites, and university extensions.

For Coffee Grounds you are looking at _Coffee grounds_ (wet) 2.08 0.32 0.28. _Coffee grounds_ (dried) 1.99 0.36 0.67 Just guessing.. but Expresso pucks might be stronger than Folgers.

I imagine that in a hydro system, it might screw up your TDS. This seems obvious anyway... considering the very obvious effect of dark colored dissolved solids in your cup of morning coffee. Not sure what the oils would do, if you look closely.. your morning cup of coffee has that going on too. Also... it might cause your solution to foam up as though you put dishsoap in it. {presuming you have an airstone} . Having been heated recently with near boiling water... it should in theory be sterile.

Your probably better off composting it first. I get grounds from a Starbucks, literally a TON +++ every year. Sometimes I only get 20lbs, sometimes I haul of 150lbs. It keeps my compost pile hot, even during -20F freezing temps. Sometimes it goes nearly too hot 150'ish which kills the bacterial process. {which is the only reason I got froze out this winter... but a special urea nitrate solution made & applied by me gets it cooking again} Coffee Grounds turn to ash in a composter.  

I have a med air pump strictly for the purpose of brewing compost tea. {for my regular garden} To which I add blood, guano etc as needed. I have 5 - 10 gal brewing all the time. Straight coffee grounds tends to clog the airstones. {when you have 20lbs or so in a 5 gal bucket} 

Worms LOVE coffee grounds. Its like throwing a key of cocaine in a rock band tour bus, or in the pit at the New York Stock Exchange... except that Caffiene doesn't have pesky side effects like falling over dead. IF it had side effects like that on the worms... nobody would recomend it, and there might even be a warning label on the can.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 26, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> Googling "NPK coffee grounds" comes up with full lists of every imaginable substance you might put in a compost pile. Weed sites, gardening sites, and university extensions.
> 
> For Coffee Grounds you are looking at _Coffee grounds_ (wet) 2.08 0.32 0.28. _Coffee grounds_ (dried) 1.99 0.36 0.67 Just guessing.. but Expresso pucks might be stronger than Folgers.
> 
> ...


Great info!! Thanx
Namaste'

"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

i personally add some rusty metal pieces in both my water and my soil.


----------



## AcroCircus (Jul 29, 2010)

RevRico said:


> I've actually been thinking about feeding one plant nothing but mountain dew during its flowering time. I haven't done it yet, I just think it would be weird, if it even kept the plant alive. With the sugars and carbs, (i know this will make me sound like a noob) something good is bound to happen. And its also carbonated, while I know CO2 is great for foliage and O2 preferred for roots, it may be worth a shot. If anyone has tried it, let me know, and if I ever do another soil grow, I will try it.


 If it were rollback or imported with natural cane sugar...maybe...but the mercury content of High Fructose Corn Syrup would fuck you and your plants up.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> i personally add some rusty metal pieces in both my water and my soil.


why, out of curiosity?


----------



## moash (Jul 30, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> why, out of curiosity?


probably iron


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 31, 2010)

well, to me it looks like the plants like rust. atleast it dont harm the plants.


----------



## Got4m2e0 (Dec 24, 2012)

RevRico said:


> I've actually been thinking about feeding one plant nothing but mountain dew during its flowering time. I haven't done it yet, I just think it would be weird, if it even kept the plant alive. With the sugars and carbs, (i know this will make me sound like a noob) something good is bound to happen. And its also carbonated, while I know CO2 is great for foliage and O2 preferred for roots, it may be worth a shot. If anyone has tried it, let me know, and if I ever do another soil grow, I will try it.


plant do use the CO2 they release from there roots to help release ions (Minerals) in the soil. When CO2 is in a solution is acts as an acid and is called Carbonic Acid. But your plant wont need that much minerals or CO2, they produce enough through cellular respiration ( converting O2 & Sugar into Energy, CO, And water). 

one added benifit with using any Soda would be in the phosphoric acid, which will aid in releasing bound up Phosphorus in the soil. All though the salt content will cause havoc with your plants slowing if not stopping the uptake of water in the plant tissue Through Osmotic Pressure. The roots will draw water from the plant trying to dillute the salt content. I would test with it, if you want to see what it will do to the plants but I would advise against using Soda of any type on all your plants.


----------



## Got4m2e0 (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh and as for coffee, its great to add to compost for the iron content. I do believe it lowers PH but I really dont know for sure. You can get iron from other sources, if you really need it. Iron is the most abuntant metal on earth, in fact the earth core is composed of it. (I Love the Discovery Channel)


----------



## gagekko (Dec 25, 2012)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> well, to me it looks like the plants like rust. atleast it dont harm the plants.


Iron oxidizes... oxygen to roots maybe


----------

